# Tips on the Oral Board and such?



## LawMan4525 (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi, I am sorta new to this board. I got my card in the mail a few weeks ago, signed the list, filled out and returned the application packet. I am now just waiting for the interview date. Aside from the normal general tips for an oral board (I've been through 3 for out of state depts, and obviously didn't get hired). I know it is key to not be nervous and to be assertive, not volunteer information unless they ask for it, and not to ramble but stay on target and keep it short, sweet, and simple. I was just wondering are there any other tips or tricks on having a good oral board? I doubt I'll be nervous I know all the guys and work with them as an Auxiliary officer. Just curious, any help would be great. Thank you.


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

*bring them coffee and donuts!*​​Try this site, good info:http://www.policeemployment.com/interview/ if you can't find any useful hints there, try the search field on the top right of masscops​


----------



## 725 (May 1, 2002)

If you're feeling nervous during the interview, I would encourage you not to try and hide it. Being nervous is normal during an oral board and is expected by the interviewers. Obviously, excessive nervousness is not a good thing . . . but trying to pretend that you're completely cool, calm, and collected may be viewed as overconfidence and cockiness. Just be yourself, be honest, and DO NOT change your answers . . . stick with your initial response. Good luck.


----------



## LawMan4525 (Dec 6, 2005)

Thanks...anything I should expect? I assume all depts are different.


----------



## 725 (May 1, 2002)

I would expect at least a few ethical questions . . . such as "what if you stopped your best friend for OUI?", etc.


----------



## LawMan4525 (Dec 6, 2005)

725 said:


> I would expect at least a few ethical questions . . . such as "what if you stopped your best friend for OUI?", etc.


 I hate those, I am expecting those. There is no right answer. I was told that they want someone who will do their job, but not a total by the book guy, so it's almost a catch 22. Because if I let someone go they'll go into the "Why? He broke the law. What makes him different." So I am going to stick with "I'll do my job and what has been set forth by the dept as proper policy and by Mass Law."


----------



## FSCPD902 (Sep 28, 2003)

How bout being honest because they KNOW you are not going to arrest your best friend for OUI. Law Enforcement is about integrity so don't lie about something so obvious. You are going to do everything in your power not to jam up your friend --that is why police officers are given discretion.

I had my oral board interview the other day and I was honest but I also haven't heard anything yet. Apparently what you have been doing in your past interviews IS NOT WORKING....so maybe be a bit nervous because it is human and if you aren't nervous something is wrong with you and they will see that you are cocky and overconfident, maybe volunteer some information that they didn't ask for, and maybe selectively ramble  I would definitely try something different from what you have been doing out of state..........



LawMan4525 said:


> I hate those, I am expecting those. There is no right answer. I was told that they want someone who will do their job, but not a total by the book guy, so it's almost a catch 22. Because if I let someone go they'll go into the "Why? He broke the law. What makes him different." So I am going to stick with "I'll do my job and what has been set forth by the dept as proper policy and by Mass Law."


----------



## masstony (Jun 24, 2002)

Here are some things *MOST* depts want to hear at an oral board: You will* NEVER* give your mother a ticket, You will *NEVER* give another cop a ticket, and *Unless *there is property damage and or personal injury...you will *NEVER* collar a friend and or family member/cop for OUI. Just be honest and never change your answer.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

725 said:


> I would expect at least a few ethical questions . . . such as "what if you stopped your best friend for OUI?", etc.


How about, that would be a really tough decision so early in my career. I would probably seek out some advise from a supervisor or senior officer since I have much to learn about being a police officer.

Sincere and not Macho.


----------



## LawMan4525 (Dec 6, 2005)

94c said:


> How about, that would be a really tough decision so early in my career. I would probably seek out some advise from a supervisor or senior officer since I have much to learn about being a police officer.
> 
> Sincere and not Macho.


very nice answer...


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

94c - when I had my oral board with the Ct. SP, they would not allow me to use "back-up" as an answer. I was obliged to answer as if there was no backup available. And it was a similar scenario.

"You observe a vehicle that has progressed through a stop sign without coming to a full stop. Upon stopping the vehicle you notice it is a member of our department, what do you do?"

This was in the fall of 1990, and in my inexperience (and naïveté), I said I would ticket, since the ticket would be far less problematical to the officer than if he had hit a pedestrian or another driver. It must have sounded sincere considering I was passed to 3 levels beyond the Oral Boards.. (Before my eyesight (20/200) finally gave me up)..

My point; honesty and conviction to your answer are (IMHO) more important that the actual answer itself. I don’t believe answering that you would ticket an officer is going to automatically get you removed from selection.

Chief801 – you must have been part of more than a few Oral Boards, what’s your opinion?


----------



## chief801 (Dec 8, 2004)

For entry level, what they are looking for is more decision making process rather than your answer. Don't just explain what you would do, make sure you explain the thought process that brought you to that answer. I showing that you have the ability to use reason and insight, consider consequences, and arrive a an answer is more important than the answer because you haven't been trained on what is appropriate yet. Be honest...if you wouldn't lock up your buddy, explain why. I always like the answer "well, I don't normally surround myself with friends that would put me in that position, but if it were to happen then..."

Good Luck!


----------

